

Tsunami Wave energy/height map - seanieb
http://wcatwc.arh.noaa.gov/2011/03/11/lhvpd9/energylhvpd9-04.jpg

======
seanieb
Here's another one:
[http://media.staradvertiser.com/images/20110312_gordonMAP1.g...](http://media.staradvertiser.com/images/20110312_gordonMAP1.gif)

